# "Gaudi - Abstract" - pictures - have a look!



## allphoto (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi, 
Come and see my new serie of pictures 
"Gaudi - Abstract" 
http://www.allphoto.com.pl/galeria/thumbnails.php?album=24 

It's very loose and liberate visualisation of his mosaics. 
Taken in December 2007 in Barcelona, Spain. 

Hope you enjoy! 

Paul 
www.allPhoto.com.pl


----------

